# Dimensions.com BLACKLISTED



## Jack Secret (Sep 12, 2013)

Google has flagged the site for malware stuff Say it ain't so


----------



## EMH1701 (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah, I just got that too. I ignored the error.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2013)

Interesting... Apparently, someone put something up here that's not so cool.
At least, the description to the warning page suggested this.
My Virus Scanner didn't react, yet.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 12, 2013)

Same experience.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 12, 2013)

One more data point from me. I got the warning also.


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 12, 2013)

I get a warning every time I go anywhere on the forums on Safari. Not the case with Chrome, though. My virus software hasn't detected anything.


----------



## Webmaster (Sep 12, 2013)

Can you get screen grabs of the warning messages so I can see why that happens?


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 12, 2013)

Here ya go:


----------



## waldo (Sep 12, 2013)

I received the warning also (running Firefox browser with McAfee antivirus)
Here is the wording of the warning (flagged by McAfee site adviser):


Reported Attack Page!



This web page at www.dimensionsmagazine.com has been reported as an attack page and has been blocked based on your security preferences. 


Attack pages try to install programs that steal private information, use your computer to attack others, or damage your system.
Some attack pages intentionally distribute harmful software, but many are compromised without the knowledge or permission of their owners. 
Get me out of here! Why was this page blocked?


----------



## idtentional (Sep 12, 2013)

this is a big issue - yes?


----------



## Dromond (Sep 12, 2013)

It's probably not an issue at all. Glitches with these malware warning bots are legion.


----------



## Deven (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mathias (Sep 12, 2013)

This is what comes up for firefox users


----------



## sarahreign (Sep 12, 2013)

Deven said:


>



THis is the one I am getting also from Chrome. I did a full comp scan, nothing triggered yet.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 12, 2013)

A link to a file sharing site somewhere on Dimensions is causing the warning.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 13, 2013)

I figured it was someone's link on here causing the issues. I didn't panic.. just have to click a few extra times to get back in


----------



## Rojodi (Sep 13, 2013)

I thought I would have to leave


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Sep 13, 2013)

I do remember a few weeks ago having trouble using this forum, as I would be redirected to the filestore72 site. it went away after about two days.

Doing a search, I observed that many forums using vBulletin were having problems with filestore72.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 13, 2013)

I saw that too, it always said file72 or something like that.  sometimes it wouldnt even show up when i would click it on google.


----------



## FinagleBroth (Sep 13, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> I saw that too, it always said file72 or something like that.  sometimes it wouldnt even show up when i would click it on google.



It's the "filestore72" redirect trojan affecting vBulletin forum software. Anyone clicking on Dimensions forums from a search engine like Google may be redirected to a nasty site trying to install malware.

Here's another forum discussing the malware with a possible fix.


----------



## chicken legs (Sep 13, 2013)

When I updated my email last week and started getting email alerts from dims, I was getting redirected when I clicked on them.


----------



## fatterthanfat (Sep 13, 2013)

not just me huh? who's the webmaster on here? they need to be notified about this


----------



## Dromond (Sep 13, 2013)

fatterthanfat said:


> not just me huh? who's the webmaster on here? they need to be notified about this



Check out post #7.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 13, 2013)

FinagleBroth said:


> It's the "filestore72" redirect trojan affecting vBulletin forum software. Anyone clicking on Dimensions forums from a search engine like Google may be redirected to a nasty site trying to install malware.
> 
> Here's another forum discussing the malware with a possible fix.



O, thanks!


----------



## Emma (Sep 14, 2013)

I've noticed the filestore72 for months. Quite often I'd search something, click on a dimensions link and it would be that


Just put your hand over the server Conrad and quietly slip that wire out. Shh shh its for the best. OK ok I know how much hard work you've put in but sshh. Its time to let go.


----------



## Webmaster (Sep 14, 2013)

Interestingly, my ISP found nothing; this is the response I got from them:

At this time the scan on your account has been completed. No malicious files or malicious injections have been found on the account. We also scanned the account using the third party scanner Sucuri Sitecheck. You can view the results below:

See results of site check.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 14, 2013)

Webmaster said:


> Interestingly, my ISP found nothing; this is the response I got from them:
> 
> At this time the scan on your account has been completed. No malicious files or malicious injections have been found on the account. We also scanned the account using the third party scanner Sucuri Sitecheck. You can view the results below:
> 
> See results of site check.



Are you saying this is purely a politically motivated blacklisting?


----------



## RVGleason (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm viewing the Dimensions board through the app. I'm sort of in agreement with the previous post that there might be a possible political explanation for "virus" alert.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Sep 14, 2013)

I view Dimensions Forum mostly on my Ipod and no virus detection has ever shown up so far ever since this began.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 14, 2013)

On my mobile devices, there's no issue. But I went only computer yesterday and got the malware notice as well. And couldn't get around it at all.


----------



## Russell Williams (Sep 14, 2013)

1:21 edt I just got on and had no warnings about anything. Does it make a difference that I get to dimensions from my favorite list?


----------



## Webmaster (Sep 14, 2013)

Well, if you check the Securi SiteCheck scanner, we're totally clean. And that's also what Hostgator says. Yet, Google continues to put up those warnings. 

I am getting pretty sick of this and wonder how much longer I'll want to do all this. It costs more than my car payment to run the dedicated server, there's Facebook now, and maybe Dim has run its course.


----------



## Donna (Sep 14, 2013)

Never miond...my mistake. Damn, I miss the delete button.


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 14, 2013)

It's fine when viewed through internet explorer...how strange.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 14, 2013)

Strangely, if I click on a link from Facebook, I get the warning which doesn't allow me in at all....Google has been royally pissing me off with hijacking anything having to do with Yahoo on my android as well. 

If I click on a link from my history, no problems at all; I get right in.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 14, 2013)

Google is quick to list a site, but really bad about delisting them. It's very annoying.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Sep 14, 2013)

Here's what happens from Bing / IE 10. Norton blocked it. I'll be happy to send you the block details if needed.

View attachment 110185


View attachment 110186


View attachment 110187


----------



## ConnieLynn (Sep 14, 2013)

And here is Google / IE 10.

View attachment 110188


View attachment 110189


View attachment 110190


----------



## Cobra Verde (Sep 16, 2013)

My browser isn't blocking the forum anymore, but this is the url that comes up now when you click through from a Google search:

http://filestore72.info/download.php?id=d41fc084


----------



## Cobra Verde (Oct 1, 2013)

Cobra Verde said:


> My browser isn't blocking the forum anymore, but this is the url that comes up now when you click through from a Google search:
> 
> http://filestore72.info/download.php?id=d41fc084


This still happens.


----------



## ToniTails (Oct 8, 2013)

Google has also deemed SSBBW an unsafe word- i tried googling SSBBW fashion with the safety on and got zip nada zilch and zero


----------



## Dromond (Oct 9, 2013)

ToniTails said:


> Google has also deemed SSBBW an unsafe word- i tried googling SSBBW fashion with the safety on and got zip nada zilch and zero



That's probably because of all the adult content that shows up tagged with the term "SSBBW." It's ridiculous, of course.


----------

